# Alpine 7903ms - Aux in ?



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Sorry if this has been covered before... I searched but seems can't find any lead.

Just got myself first Vintage 7903 CD player. It looks amazingly good. 

Just wondering if there is any way I can add Aux in to this head unit, so I can play music from my phone.

Appreciate any lead on this.

Thanks


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Spacemaster,

I had one of these back in the day - still have it in my stash of gear!

I still have the Owners Manual for it... I'd be happy to scan it for you if you'd like it for reference. Let me know. I won't be able to do it until later this afternoon though.

Short answer is that there is a set of RCA Line In connectors in addition to the Front & Rear RCA Line Outs. 

The line in (if the tags are no longer on the wires) is the SHORTEST pair.

HTH.


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you!

Yes please, I would love to have owner manual for this head unit. 

I can see 2 RCA out for front and rear. There are wires that has labels including IGN, Power, Ground, Power Attenna, Dimmer Control and Audio INT OUT.

There are 2 wires without labels brown/white and light blue/white. May be these are it !?

Thanks,
Huy


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Huy,

PM sent.


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Apparently, my 7903MS does not have Input RCA line as per 7903 model.

Still want this baby to have Aux in.

Appreciate for any suggestion.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Dare I say it? …….. FM Modulator? (screams!)


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

It seems that is the only option. Cheers!


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

The 7903, nor 7903ms had any AUX in abilities. They were front/rear preamp only headunits. 

You could 'fool' old M-Bus headunits into an AUX with a 4913 & powering the mute wire, but the 7903's were well before anything like that.

Best of luck with your system.


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you Mr12volt.


----------

